# You know your house is hot...



## TeresaT (Jul 18, 2015)

...when you can pour 76 degree coconut oil and pipe your lard in an icing bag...

84.6 degrees according to my LaserGrip 1080

I've gotten so used to it, that when the bedroom air conditioner is on, I have to turn it off at around 75 degrees or else I freeze.  Welcome to the South.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 18, 2015)

My Shea butter is semi liquid, like very warm butter, same with the lard, coconut is totally liquid, even my cocoa butter is easy to cut.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Jul 18, 2015)

I work in the garage. House is kept "cool" at 81. Garage is closer to 90. I have yet to see solid coconut oil.....:Kitten Love:


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 18, 2015)

Ah, one of the things I do not miss about moving away from Texas.  A/C bills in December or anytime, no thanks!  It's 60 outside right now... perfect flipflop weather!  Of course, the May snow we kept getting this year was a wee bit aggravating.

The food though, what I wouldn't give for some Pappasitos.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 19, 2015)

yep, yesterday I picked up what I thought was a nearly empty jar of coconut oil, I was wondering if there was a residual amount in it, seeing no white coconut oil, I turned it upside down, and poured coconut oil right on my shirt...


----------



## Jstar (Jul 20, 2015)

I have no solid oils at my house right now except for my rendered tallow  thats in the fridge in bags. Its so hot here..90+ yesterday and with  the heat index it was registering like over 103..blech

I walk outside and its instant pouring sweat....hmm..wish I could think  of a way to capture said sweat and make soap out of it hahaha {only half  joking, cuz Id def try it if I could }


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 22, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> yep, yesterday I picked up what I thought was a nearly empty jar of coconut oil, I was wondering if there was a residual amount in it, seeing no white coconut oil, I turned it upside down, and poured coconut oil right on my shirt...



Oh no!  I'm so sorry for you. Is it ruined?


----------



## Aline (Jul 22, 2015)

We had an unusually hot week recently and my studio reached 97 F (99 F at eye level). The fans were just blowing warm air at me! I moved to Makawao (1600' elevation) 3 years ago to get away from the Kihei heat but I didn't know to avoid tin roofs, which make the place into an oven


----------



## not_ally (Jul 22, 2015)

Aline, too hot in Hawaii is still jealous making, you lucky thing


----------



## Aline (Jul 22, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Aline, too hot in Hawaii is still jealous making, you lucky thing



Yeah, I never get any sympathy for _anything_ living here - it's _so_ unfair! LOL


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 22, 2015)

I'd rather be dying of heat stroke and dehydration in Hawaii than here in Tennessee. No sympathy from this devil.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 22, 2015)

Aline, I sympathize but I'm in Florida so I guess I'm also in a place that gets like no sympathy either. It's been soooo hot here. Around 102-105 heat index repeatedly. Probably every day for the past 2 weeks.

I have good AC in my house but at work when I have to go across the plant site in my flame retardant (read thick and not breathable) dark blue, full length, long sleeve lab coat- I want to die.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 22, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Aline, I sympathize but I'm in Florida so I guess I'm also in a place that gets like no sympathy either. It's been soooo hot here. Around 102-105 heat index repeatedly. Probably every day for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> I have good AC in my house but at work when I have to go across the plant site in my flame retardant (read thick and not breathable) dark blue, full length, long sleeve lab coat- I want to die.



My evil twin said, "boo hoo hoo, cry me a river."  My nice twin said, "oh my gosh!  That's inhumane!  How could they do that to you?"

Twins are having a knockdown right now.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 22, 2015)

You're too funny Teresa! It's for safety so I'll keep crying that river. It's not all that bad. At least I look cool and my name is embroidered on it!


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 22, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> Oh no!  I'm so sorry for you. Is it ruined?



No was my night shirt...It will wash okay..


----------



## not_ally (Jul 22, 2015)

K, I have one of those faceshields that I use most of the year, it really helps with the batter splashes.  But just too hot to use it right now.  I can't say it looks cool, though, I look like one of those alien hunters kitted out in lab coat, face shield, gloves, etc., god knows what the neighbors think ...


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 22, 2015)

Totally off topic I guess but I have to wear a respirator for work every once in a while and it super hot in there but I scared a grown man with it on once! Little old me! Haha. 

Gloves, lab coat and full face respirator. Crazy looking right there!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 22, 2015)

Our tech guy came in to survey our office and make sure everything was OK.  He gave me a gas mask.  The full face shield kind with the screw on canister.  It's so cool!  I just want to sit at my desk and wear it. (I hope I never have to, though.  That would be bad.  I'd look cool, but it would be bad.)


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, that's the kind I have with the straps that tighten around your head so it makes a full seal. Works well but I wouldn't want to wear it for extended amounts of time!


----------



## Aline (Jul 23, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Aline, I sympathize but I'm in Florida so I guess I'm also in a place that gets like no sympathy either. It's been soooo hot here. Around 102-105 heat index repeatedly. Probably every day for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> I have good AC in my house but at work when I have to go across the plant site in my flame retardant (read thick and not breathable) dark blue, full length, long sleeve lab coat- I want to die.



Holy cow! Yeah, we used to have people stay at our vacation rentals who said they came from Florida to get away from the heat!
Nobody has A/C here in Makawao because it's a nice temperature most of the time (and electricity is super-expensive in Hawaii). I would be fine in the summer if it wasn't for that darn tin roof (come on, give me some sympathy - I also have to deal with roosters crowing all day and centipedes in my studio!). Oh, and also I can't go visit any Soap Supply companies, and we don't have a Michael's or a JoAnn's, and I can't order from AH/RE because they only ship UPS. In fact, I just realized - I am STRANDED in the middle of the Pacific Ocean! :shock:


----------



## dneruck (Jul 23, 2015)

Same here in Barbados Aline... Tin roofs, no Jo-Ann's, no Michaels, no AHRE shipping and no sympathy lol


----------



## dneruck (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh yes and the roosters and centipedes apply here too... Was bitten in my neck by a centipede a few nights ago... Was a very small one though


----------



## not_ally (Jul 23, 2015)

Tin roofs are hot (I had one when I lived in Austin, Tx, and it would get over 100 on some summer days) but so beautiful!   I miss them.  I used to live in Mexico on and off, I miss an awful lot about that, but have to say I *don't* miss the occasional centipedes and scorpions.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 23, 2015)

Aline, you win.  Hawaii sucks.  You had me at centipedes.  (Can you get some insulation blown into the attic below the tin?)


----------



## Aline (Jul 25, 2015)

dneruck said:


> Oh yes and the roosters and centipedes apply here too... Was bitten in my neck by a centipede a few nights ago... Was a very small one though



I heard that the smaller ones have nastier bites (or maybe that is just a (non) urban myth).

There's a joke here that if you see a centipede in your house and you don't catch it you have to move out


----------



## Aline (Jul 25, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> Aline, you win.  Hawaii sucks.  You had me at centipedes.  (Can you get some insulation blown into the attic below the tin?)



I'm just a renter and my landlord is definitely not going to do that  (he and his wife just had twins and they did finally replace the broken dryer but I know they are tight!).


----------



## Aline (Jul 25, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Tin roofs are hot (I had one when I lived in Austin, Tx, and it would get over 100 on some summer days) but so beautiful!   I miss them.  I used to live in Mexico on and off, I miss an awful lot about that, but have to say I *don't* miss the occasional centipedes and scorpions.



I used to live in Kihei where the houses are newer and it's 10 degrees hotter so I had never come across tin roofs. But Makawao is a poorer area and there are an awful lot of tin roofs here...


----------



## dneruck (Jul 25, 2015)

Aline said:


> I heard that the smaller ones have nastier bites (or maybe that is just a (non) urban myth).
> 
> 
> 
> There's a joke here that if you see a centipede in your house and you don't catch it you have to move out




I've heard that too but I didn't have time for that. I wanted to sleep so I prayed that pain away and went back to bed. It was gone when I got up lol!

I know more than a few people who go by that 'move out' rule lol


----------

